# My track on YouTube - 2009



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*EDIT

Here is the link to the 2011 video!






Certainly not up to par compared to the last few years, the video seems a little rushed and half-arsed. And SlotcarMan Joe's cool lighted bus didn't make the cut.

At least I ran 2nd this year. 

###################################################

Here is the link to the 2010 video!*






Watch my G-D teammate wreck me at 3:26 and cost me a chance to race in the final for the pole money.

*Thanks!*

###################################################


Here is video from the latest Indy Slot Car Series race at my track. The cool track mascot mobile that Uther Joe donated can be seen during the grid presentation at about four and half minutes in. :thumbsup:

Enjoy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo: GO Ringo, GO!!! :woohoo: 

Great presentation Doba!!! Awesome!! Track improvements looks great!! 

Oh and thanks!!  You know what for!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice track,doba!awesome vid,i laughed alot!good bunch of guys there,by the looks of it!great flow to that track,too!god i wish i had more space...good to see ringo out there leading the pack!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

First Class Doba! Really enjoyed the video. A perfect high-speed track!:thumbsup:


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Doba!

Awesome looking track and Great entertainment with the videos!

Looks like your club of guys really know how to have a good time!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

John, what a great bunch.

As always, thanx for sharing. Y'all really do it up right. Passion, spirit, and enthusiasm.

Awesome!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks guys! We had a lot of fun again this year


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That is one cool video, I likes it!!! Enjoyed the commentary very much!!! Man, I wish I could travel the circuit. That looks like a great group of guys to be asociated with...RM


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Doba- Thanks for the sharing the video. Looks like you guys have a great time. Pretty good racers based on the minimal de-slotting going on. 
The track looks great too. Fast and lots of detail.
Jim


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The track, and the cars look great! cool video:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That is SO cool. You guys really do it right. 

The track looks totally awesome!!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

your videos are cool : the perfect example of good racing but keeping distance with a too serious hobby, with a lot of humor ! 

and "the cherry on the cake" (I don't know if it is an usual expression in english...), REALLY good looking scenery, and good track layouts !

bravo !


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Love the track, the video, all of it! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*you guys realy know how to have a Blast...keep on keeping on!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Go, go Ringo! Uther Joe you did good.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Doba,

As usual you guys have it all going on and makes us all just wish we were there too. Way Kewl man!

Bob...nice track and a nice group of racing buddies...zilla


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Great everything!*

Loved it tremendously! Great everything!

Lets hear it for Kitty Bo Peep and some intense racing in that THIRD heat!

Very, very enjoyable!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*Awe, man!!*

I checked and the TM still won't go for us moving to Milwaukee


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Just had time to watch the video. Oh man, looks like a great time and a great group of people! And the commentary- "Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop smoking glue." Brutally honest gonzo journalism, no sugar coating here! 

Track looks better than great too. I wonder: If you hooked up all the revamatic grandstands at once would the cars move?


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Doba that was Sweet....foget indy..let do Sports cars on that thing.....The KatzSpa Ring and your track are the two I want to visit and run on.....

Great job....great presentation......



*Yo!*


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice to see the whole layout in use like that, the bits and pieces pics were always cool, but this really lets you get a feel for it! Great job on the video!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That's really neat. You guys put together a great show. I've dabbled in the video editor before and know how much work that must be to put all that together. Sounds like some fun people in that group.
:thumbsup:

The track layout is great. I was wondering if the drivers have to blind race behind the trees? Also, are the sounds coming from the race program?

Scott V


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks again guys! 

SlottV -- from the far left driver station there is a slight bit of blind racing at the back of the mountain. It doesn't affect me at 5'11", but someone below say 5'9" or so would find it harder. The blind spot is in the braking area for the turn, right after the chicane, so everyone is running a little slower into there anyway. I'm thinking of adding some kind of fold-down step at the drivers stations so anyone who is a little shorter can get a little boost. Maybe this summer.

The race sounds are just recorded in-car audio played from a cassette tape in a boom box.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a significant blind corner when everyone is racing due to the 'L' shape of the track. I try to make everyone stand back when there are 4 racers but it's still hard to see the far left corners of the track. Funny how you get used to it though and rely more on rythym and sound than actually seeing the car make the turn. I also like the view through trees when you're really 'getting small'. All the scenery in the back and foreground rushes past your vision as you dial in on the car and it really adds to the scale realistic experience.


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I've already expressed how much I love your track: the layout, the scenics, the everything. Now I'm jealous of the party and video that go along with it. It made me chuckle a dozen times. Now this is how to REALLY enjoy the hobby. Very well done.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bump for the edit at post #1.

:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! Where's the tie of futility??? :lol: Always a great show Doba!!! Every time just gets better and better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

That was an awesome video! I liked the Airplane movie references too.:thumbsup: The racing looked fun as hell and everyone seemed to be having a real good time. I wish there was a group near me that was like that.
I need to move into a bigger place with a bigger basement...Im jealous


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bump for the edit at post #1.

:wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That was fun!! Great video, 'doba. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Doba.I just saw this for the first time.Track looks great.The guys seem out of their minds.My favorite kind of people.This is what it's all about.Having a good time.

Tom Stumpf


----------

